# How long does it take? - UPDATE!!!



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have joined the TTOC a week ago and still haven't received the welcome pack. How long does it usually take to arrive?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As it says when you order can take up to six weeks  But normally its about 7-14 days


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply... hopefully it won't take that long.

I was expecting something like 3-4 days since I think I've read somewhere in the forum that guys received it fairly quickly.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GreekTT said:


> Thanks for the reply... hopefully it won't take that long.
> 
> I was expecting something like 3-4 days since I think I've read somewhere in the forum that guys received it fairly quickly.


We tend to send them out in batches due to the printing of the membership cards , just depends if you hit lucky. Last time someone ordered just before the cards were printed.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Fair enough... I am just anxious to go through the stuff...especially the magazine!!!

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the 3rd week and still nothing has arrived!!! I know you told me that it's up to 6 weeks but come on... am in UK!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm afraid we have the notice stating it may take up to 6 weeks on the membership orders for a reason.

Your order was placed on January 13th so it has been 2 and a half weeks since then. We simply do not have the resources to print and send off each order one at a time. Therefore we usually wait untill we have about 15 - 20 memberships for a batch to make it worthwhile setting up the printer, and then packing them up and also going to the post office to send them out together. 15 - 20 memberships is usually about 2 - 3 weeks worth of orders, and we have been achieving this as our turnaround for a good few months now.

Unfortunatly inbetween personally organising 6 individual go karting events, making enquiries with numerous venues about the annual event for this summer, and other random tasks to keep the club running which have mounted up, on top of working 9 - 5 I've not managed to get any of the membership cards printed off this week I'm afraid.

This weekend however I will have time, meaning you should expect your pack early next week. 

Nick


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Good news then... thanks for the quick reply!!!

Very anxious to go through the welcome pack and the magazine :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GreekTT said:


> Good news then... thanks for the quick reply!!!
> 
> Very anxious to go through the welcome pack and the magazine :lol:


You may want to save time now and order the back issues of absoluTTe


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Unfortunatelly there is not much money until the end of the month.

Am having my car serviced and remapped tomorrow so there goes my savings for this month!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

GreekTT said:


> Unfortunatelly there is not much money until the end of the month.
> 
> Am having my car serviced and remapped tomorrow so there goes my savings for this month!!!


So you do understand the concept of being resource constrained then? ;-)


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just to let you no mine was almost 6 weeks, not get to excited about the mag its ok :? :? the best bit is the TTOC badge for the outside and inside of the car


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

In the nicest possible way, and said very gently, remember that the TTOC is run by well meaning people who do all of this intheir spare time for no profit and no gain whatsoever, and the whole shebang is based entirely on good-will and the selfless efforts of those involved. Of course, an order is an order and money is money, but all we ask is that folk appreciate that this is all done as a voluntary execise in people's spare time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone will be glad to know that all the current memberships are on their way and should land on your mat tomorrow morning unless you live in Alaska or Colorado :wink:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Received the email today morning...

Very good new after 4 weeks of waiting!!!

I respect and understand that its not an organization and everything is done by good-will people who want to get involved.

My apologies if I have offended anyone with my past remarks on the issue!!!

Thanks for let me know as well through this post wallsendmag


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No problem,its still 2 weeks early


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not offended anyone that I can see 

It's great to have people who are enthusiastic about the club and looking forward to becomming members. Without people like yourself the club wouldn't be be able to run at all. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nick


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> No problem,its still 2 weeks early


unlike GNER then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > No problem,its still 2 weeks early
> ...


That the second time today ITS NATIONAL EXPRESS :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

I know 

could not resist it :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> I know
> 
> could not resist it :wink:


I'll start singing the song soon [smiley=bomb.gif]




Take the national express when your lifes in a mess
Itll make you smile
All human life is here
From the feeble old dear to the screaming child
From the student who knows that to have one of those
Would be suicide
To the family man
Manhandling the pram with paternal pride
And everybody sings ba ba ba da...
Were going where the air is free
On the national express theres a jolly hostess
Selling crisps and tea
Shell provide you with drinks and theatrical winks
For a sky-high fee
Mini-skirts were in style when she danced down the aisle
Back in 63 (yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
But its hard to get by when your arse is the size
Of a small country
And everybody sings ba ba ba da...
Were going where the air is free
Tomorrow belongs to me
When youre sad and feeling blue
With nothing better to do
Dont just sit there feeling stressed
Take a trip on the national express


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

very good :lol:  :lol:


----------

